

On NIH Syndrome for software used in financial markets - veyron
http://veyronb.wordpress.com/2011/11/01/on-nih-syndrome/

======
carbocation
A better title would have been "On NIH Syndrome for software used in financial
markets" or something like that. I thought I would be reading a generic
opinion about NIH syndrome. Instead, the post was more valuable than I would
have suspected from the title alone because you address NIH syndrome from a
different perspective. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
veyron
Updated the title :)

